# Reining/ Cow Horse Prospect- Possible Buy?



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Ok, looking at this horse as a prospect. 

I'd like to get my feet wet in showing reining and playing with some cows. 

I will add;
I'm most interested in his conformation, movement, and pedigree... not so much on his training... I know he looks real green to me... 

Grandson of Peptoboosmal - 4 yr. old | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

There is a video to in the ad but here is the youtube link. 

100 0063 Gizzy - YouTube


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

For the $$, you might be better off with this one





depending on what you want. Both need a considerable amount of finishing, but the mare certainly needs less-she has at least been in the pen.......not sure about her cow abilities. I also know the sellers, at least well enough to know they are good people. I also know the trainers they train with, so this mare has a good foundation.

For reining purposes, I personally am not crazy about the "training" the one you posted has on it......I have seen better.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Could i get some sale and pedigree info on the mare?

And I don't want this to become a thread about training methods but I agree that the way they are riding him in the video is not how I would train and ride myself.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry-I thought I posted the ad.....duh. All I know is what is in the ad. You will have to email Joanne for more info.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1847983 - Candie Bar Kid

The one you posted is prettier.......IMO, but, I know-you can't ride pretty-altho you still have to look at it! ;-)


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Or, I might consider selling my guy......but he is grade.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Where are you in the Northeast? Cazabu has a couple of nice prospects also.......and my best friend just bought a Gunner so will be selling her Shining Spark granddaughter, but for more $$-ready to show.......I will try and find a video of her.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Northeast PA near Lehigh Valley area. Kinda. Zip code would be around 18235.

For those of you that like to shop I like geldings, want something not too old, and don't want to spend more than $5000. I know the money really limits me


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is one that Cazabu has listed-I have no idea if he is still available, or what the deal is, and I do know the trainer left for the Florida circuit this am.....
Three Year Old Reining Prospect

Cazabu is a drive for you-it is near Cazenovia, NY., but this guy has a good foundation in reining.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

If you are not looking for a Futurity prospect, you need a connection in this part of the country. By now, most of the 3 year olds have been sorted out to 'serious futurity prospects' and 'flunk-outs', many from a great trainer's futurity program. The ones that have had a year of training and are just not coming along good enough usually sell in that price range. Many of them have had $10,000.00 to $15,000.00 of training and their serious owners are just trying to cut their losses.

You need access to their Vet. If the horse is sound and has not had multiple Vet problems, the trainer or owner should not mind you talking to them. It takes a release. 

Some of these horses are really nice prospects for lower level reining. They will require a person working with a trainer. One of you, (the horse or the rider or the trainer) needs to know what they are doing and know the correct techniques for getting there. It is not a case where the blind can lead the blind and have a good outcome. Backyard trained reining horses are a disaster. A knowledgeable person has to be involved.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cherie- You are absolutely right about needing connections, and yes, working with a trainer is pretty much a "must"-the difficult part is that in my area (and to a great extent the OP's) good reining trainers are few and far between. Totally agree with the need for one though.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Cherie- You are absolutely right about needing connections, and yes, working with a trainer is pretty much a "must"-the difficult part is that in my area (and to a great extent the OP's) good reining trainers are few and far between. Totally agree with the need for one though.


Very true. It's impossible to find reining or cow horse trainers around here.

I just want to do little local things... Maybe even try local team penning? 

I have a trainer now that has ridden the real deal and trained some local level competing reining horses... But she herself is not into showing... That's all I could find...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am trying to remember------last year Williamsport Riding club ( I think they have a FB page) had some reining classes in their shows-maybe they have someone who could help you. I think Rocky Dare is in the NJ area-now sure who else.......Look into EPRHA and maybe that will help.......or in the reining magazine.......other than that I know a trainer in Erie.......


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

Ugh Erie is across the state...darn and in hours from NJ and NY.

Maybe it's an impossible dream. Guess ill just keep poking around maybe one day someone will move into my area. :lol:


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

The second mare I see way more potentional. 

Crazy pedigree isn't everything. It's in the mind.....


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

HorseGuru said:


> The second mare I see way more potentional.
> 
> Crazy pedigree isn't everything. It's in the mind.....


This is true but with young prospects it doesn't hurt any :wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Many I know drive anywhere from 2-6 hours to their reining trainers, depending. There just aren't that many who are good, and get results without being excessively rough, IMO. You may have more luck finding a reined cow horse trainer? Not sure. Maybe look under the NRCHA site. Good luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You might want to pay this guy a visit-I do not know him at all-found him on the Atlantic Reined Cowhorse site http://www.kindasilly.com


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Many I know drive anywhere from 2-6 hours to their reining trainers, depending. There just aren't that many who are good, and get results without being excessively rough, IMO. You may have more luck finding a reined cow horse trainer? Not sure. Maybe look under the NRCHA site. Good luck!


6 hours? Forget it then... I don't want a horse ill only get to ride twice a week becuase it takes me all day just to drive to the barn and back. :-(


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> You might want to pay this guy a visit-I do not know him at all-found him on the Atlantic Reined Cowhorse site Kinda Silly Farm : Reining Horses, Cowhorses, Team Penning Horses, Field Dogs : Collegeville, PA


I'll look him up. An hour and a half is very bare able!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I know it is tough. YOu may want to go to some of the shows this summer in NJ-EPRHA sponsors them.....then if you start to meet folks and talk to them you might find someone who knows someone.........That is my only other thought. I wish I lived somewhere else, too. :-(


----------

